# head / fog light help



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

i want to get set up with some blue low beam and fog lights, i want them to match but i dont wana go HID. was just curious to what i should do and what i need to get? i know i heed H11 and 9040 but i cant seem to find 9040. anyone know of a place i can order low beam and fog bulbs from? and im lookin for just the basic white/blue look to clean up the nasty stock color.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've bought from these guys before, some bulbs are packed 2 per package so carefull not to over order like I have. 
HighPerformanceBulbs.com


----------



## GTO2K6 (Nov 1, 2009)

takethegoat said:


> i want to get set up with some blue low beam and fog lights, i want them to match but i dont wana go HID. was just curious to what i should do and what i need to get? i know i heed H11 and 9040 but i cant seem to find 9040. anyone know of a place i can order low beam and fog bulbs from? and im lookin for just the basic white/blue look to clean up the nasty stock color.



H9 = HIGH BEAM
H11=LOW BEAM
9005= FOG (MAKE SURE NOT TO USE OVER 65W)


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GTO2K6 said:


> H9 = HIGH BEAM
> H11=LOW BEAM
> 9005(H10)= FOG (MAKE SURE NOT TO USE OVER 65W)


*Over 55watts but 45watts is more ideal*


----------

